# Topics > Agriculture >  Hands Free Hectare HFH, Harper Adams University, Edgmond, Shropshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

youtube.com/HandsFreeHectareHFH

facebook.com/HandsFreeHectare

twitter.com/freehectare

----------


## Airicist

HFHa #16 Hands Free Hectare first autonomous spraying task filmed by drone

Published on Apr 9, 2017




> Autonomous spraying with the HFH Isiki

----------


## Airicist

HFHa #28 - drilling, rolling and the crop now

Published on Aug 8, 2017




> An new version of the video we shared just after drilling, now with an update from team member Kit Franklin at the end of the video explaining what has happened in the hectare since rolling to now.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Shropshire farm completes harvest with nothing but robots"
A world-first in automation.

by Nick Summers
September 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

HFH 1 minute overview

Published on Feb 23, 2018




> from seed to harvest in our first year at the Hands Free Hectare

----------

